# Trading in a LHD car to a RHD car in malaga?



## B.Ashford (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi


My mum is moving back to the UK from Spain due to a family tragedy.

She bought a brand new Renault Koleos in mid 2011, we don't want to bring it back and sell it here as the value with drop, to the UK and was wondering if their is anywhere in Malaga or surrounding area that sells RHD cars and part exchange?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

B.Ashford said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> My mum is moving back to the UK from Spain due to a family tragedy.
> ...


Hi And Welcome to the forum 

Answer - yes there is and they will be looking to rip you off! No easy answer on selling but you´re right - sell LHD here is best 

But cheaper to buy a RHD in England 

Davexf


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

B.Ashford said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> My mum is moving back to the UK from Spain due to a family tragedy.
> ...


Give this outfit a call down near you as they have a reasonable stock/reputation.

LHD IN SPAIN SKODA FABIA 1.4 TDi ESTATE 2009 LEFT HAND DRIVE | eBay


----------

